# Collecting/Using Water in Rainbarrels On Your Property Is Being Made ILLEGAL



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

In the state of Utah and California it is illegal and punishable by fines and or jail time for collecting and using water that falls on your property and collected into rain barrels to be used personally!! Arkansas is trying to do the same!

Apparently the GOVERNMENT OWNS THE WATER!!

Here's a news video about Utah:
YouTube - Utah news reports that collecting/using rainwater is ILLEGAL

bizarre as it sounds, laws restricting property owners from "diverting" water that falls on their own homes and land have been on the books for quite some time in many Western states. Only recently, as droughts and renewed interest in water conservation methods have become more common, have individuals and business owners started butting heads with law enforcement over the practice of collecting rainwater for personal use.

Utah isn't the only state with rainwater collection bans, either. Colorado and Washington also have rainwater collection restrictions that limit the free use of rainwater, but these restrictions vary among different areas of the states and legislators have passed some laws to help ease the restrictions.

In Colorado, two new laws were recently passed that exempt certain small-scale rainwater collection systems, like the kind people might install on their homes, from collection restrictions.

Prior to the passage of these laws, Douglas County, Colorado, conducted a study on how rainwater collection affects aquifer and groundwater supplies. The study revealed that letting people collect rainwater on their properties actually reduces demand from water facilities and improves conservation.

Personally, I don't think a study was even necessary to come to this obvious conclusion. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that using rainwater instead of tap water is a smart and useful way to conserve this valuable resource, especially in areas like the West where drought is a major concern.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

A couple of the Indian tribes here have been running commercials about how important it is for the state and the tribes to work together "for the good of all" regarding reparian rights.

I keep waiting to hear that legislation is in the works to make rain-water harvesting illegal here too ...


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I was wondering when someone would bring this up---

And also, no mention yet...but I do believe in California, they have a patrol that goes around checking for smoke from chimneys...they fine you for burning wood!!!!

And some wonder why California is losing residents??:ignore:

Hey, but get this....I read an account of a man speaking about the regression to third world status there...and they can start restauants in their living rooms, no permits? no inspections? and sell food on the side of interstates and roads!!!!

I bet you have to be a certain minority to do that, ya think??


----------



## Tnadz (Dec 20, 2012)

No longer the case, it is now legal

http://www.waterrights.utah.gov/wrinfo/faq.asp


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Our county is a bit different.

We are taxed for a County Drainage Board that determines where and maintains all runoff.
We also are taxed what we call a “rain tax”. Every square feet of roof, pavement or any other surfaces that’s doesn’t allow rain to permeate into the soil, we got another County Board to figure out what to do with that nonissue.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

I believe it's also illegal to harvest rainwater in Colorado. The agricultural lobby doesn't want people using it up before they do.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

mosquitomountainman said:


> I believe it's also illegal to harvest rainwater in Colorado. The agricultural lobby doesn't want people using it up before they do.


Not for the average homeowner. My brother lives there and he let me know a couple years ago that the water collection ban was lifted.


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

My husband has our HVAC run off pumped into our rain barrel.........

Wonder if they can regulate that!?


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I can believe this, I was just joking to someone today about how before long it was gona be against the law to have a garden, kinda scary that I might be right.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

biobacon said:


> I can believe this, I was just joking to someone today about how before long it was gona be against the law to have a garden, kinda scary that I might be right.


It already is in many ways.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Next comes a carbon tax for every time you exhale. 

Breathe slowly and lower you tax burden.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I say collect it in barrels and then call them and tell the gov't to come pick it up. If they don't show up in 30 days just keep it.


----------

